# 224 bridge rock throwing!



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

Took my girl fishing today at berlin under the 224 bridge. Thanks to the little a-holes who was throwing rocks into the water! Hate rude people.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Seems that rude people are everywhere. I went fishing a few days ago and twice people let their dogs swim right by me. One of them kept throwing a stick for the dog to retrieve. I almost hate to go out anymore. I was at the gas station also and a guy pretended like there wasn't a line five deep. He walked right up to the front like he owned the place. I guess we need to come to the realisation that a lot of people suck in this world.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep it all started when they took paddling out of the schools. rude kids grow up to be rude adults.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Same thing happened to me at moggy. Pulled up to my favorite spot. Caught a 3lb lm and as soon as I put her back in the water here comes 5 kids out of the woods skipping rocks trying to hit my boat?!?! Gotta love it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## linesnapper (Apr 23, 2012)

As long as we're all griping, earlier this summer I witnessed some kid repeatedly throwing a casting net off of the dock by the 43 boat launch at Mogadore with about 10 other people fishing off the dock and nobody said a word to him or his dad that was there. I usually fish the trails at Mogadore, but that kid would've been in the water with the net if I were throwing a line off the dock. I doubt anybody did any good that day with all of the commotion those nets cause when they hit the water. I couldn't believe it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

It's no big secret the gene pool needs a few gallons of bleach!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

T.McMillen said:


> Took my girl fishing today at berlin under the 224 bridge. Thanks to the little a-holes who was throwing rocks into the water! Hate rude people.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Boys will be be boys, throwing rocks off a bridge go figure, 
I doubt they even had a clue it was disturbing you.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

today I had an older lady in a kayak paddle right between me and the shoreline I was fishing at mogadore.... probably 30 yds between my boat and the shore and like a 1000 yds behind me, and she chose to go in front of me, I don't know how much more obvious it could have been that she should go behind me... so stupid.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Since we are venting. I was at Milton a few weeks ago anchored directly in the middle of the lake between 18 and 76. 

Not really getting much action, but then this pontoon boat with two older guys comes under the bridge heading right at me. I dont think much of it because I know he will course correct and pass by me.

Or maybe not.... instead this boat pulls up RIGHT beside me..no, not 25 feet, not even 15 but 10 feel from me! 10 feet! He then drops his anchor (after he made all kinds of noise unstowing it) and says to his buddy "looks like as good as a spot as any!".

I pulled mine up and left without saying a word. But under my breath I was cussing up a storm. I did give the guys some dirty looks though.

I know I do not own the lake, but really? Not only is that not being a considerate fisherman, but sometimes I go out on the water (in the middle of the lake no less) just to be alone (I dont get much alone time with my job and family) so sometimes I just don't feel like company, especially from two rude strangers dropping anchor almost in my boat.

Ahh I feel better.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol, guess they thought it was like fishing Erie and you were the the perch pack.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Was on the Ohio River a few weeks ago and had my boat tied off at the dock to get the truck. A very large pleasure boat (30' at least) running at about half throttle into a strong current, putting out a 5 foot wake comes by the dock about 20' away and the dock flexed so high it got under my bumpers and I now have about $3000.00 damage.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

hopin to cash - Boats are responsible for damage from their wakes, hope you got an OH number.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Amen creek crawler! That guy needs to be held accountable for his actions and receive a citation besides taking care of damages to other boat. Some people don't have a clue.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Do any of you say anything when these things happen to you? I understand not wanting a confrontation but you need to state your case and it can be done politely. If you just sit there and take it then it's your fault too.

Gas station guy - "sir we're all waiting in line I'd appreciate it if you would wait your turn." 
Kayak Lady - "ma'am I'm fishing toward shore. Next time please go around the outside." 

Start polite and usually it's not a problem. Most people just aren't paying attention. Granted it helps that I'm 6'1" 265lbs and the guy cutting in line usually doesn't have a response once he turns around.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

ducman491, is it really worth it to tell some guy in the gas station there is a line? It didn't add but another 10 seconds or so with three people working the registers. Just stating something. It wasn't the end of the world. If that is where you choose to make a potential scene go for it. Not worth it to me though. I'll save it for something that is actually worth it.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

If it bothered you enough to remember it and gripe about it on a forum then it bothered you on some level. It's not about making a scene it's about standing up for yourself. I have friends that get steam rolled all the time and say "Why does this always happen to me?" Because you let it.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. Trust me... I am MORE than capable of standing up for myself and not being steamrolled. My thing is that I have been learning to pick my battles, as I have died on many worthless hills in the past, and trust me, I fight to the death. (figuratively speaking, I am actually a very nice guy)

However I do understand your premise that being polite helps diffuse an already awkward situation, whether it be a line cutter, a rogue kayaker, or a squatter. 

But the notion is that if those people did not give any consideration that there was a waiting line, or a fisherman fishing, then they probably will not give much thought to a polite statement either.

I have found it easier to just move on, because in the end, most of these people are only thinking of themselves and it is not personally directed towards me, and I only have so much time to fish.

With that said, get between me and my Nascar...its game on! LOL!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

About the line cut at the gas station. Say I wanted a fill-up and left a "pay first" 50 I went back for my change and the girl had it on standby it didn't take but 3 seconds and I was gone, thanks for not making a big scene. Things aren't always what they seem so you have to really think before you act.


----------



## dynamite1298 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was at w.b 3 weeks ago had 3 girl older in there 40' canoing 3 feet off shore I almost said something. as I was there first. luckly I had my lin es in too rebait


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> If it bothered you enough to remember it and gripe about it on a forum then it bothered you on some level. It's not about making a scene it's about standing up for yourself. I have friends that get steam rolled all the time and say "Why does this always happen to me?" Because you let it.


It actually happened that day and reading the original post reminded me of it. I don't sit around thinking about it. Like I said, not worth getting fired up over like you are. You said your peace and I said mine. I didn't gripe about it I was simply giving an example relating to what this thread was about. Find somebody else to jump on.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

cfioritto said:


> It actually happened that day and reading the original post reminded me of it. I don't sit around thinking about it. Like I said, not worth getting fired up over like you are. You said your peace and I said mine. I didn't gripe about it I was simply giving an example relating to what this thread was about. Find somebody else to jump on.


I'm not fired up and I didn't mean to "jump on" you. I merely used your story, and another, to show you can politely state your case. I wasn't calling out you specifically. I'm the first person to offer someone a seat in a crowd or ask someone with a few items if they want to go ahead of me at a check out but i won't let someone walk on me either. 

No hard feelings man.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Agreed, no hard feelings.


----------

